# A Deep hole problem



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday All, 
I have a problem, well more than one but least just deal with the ones we can fix :lol: .
Having very little experiance fishing deeper water and finding a need for in winter I have found a 10m hole with 3-5m bottom around it. Heres the problem the hole is too small to get a downrigger into to troll and i don't know of any lures that dive to ten metres from the top.

I have been using sp's but they keep getting the tails bitten off at the five metre mark.

I have seen fish on the sounder in there, but getting to them is a problem. The current is quite strong too so substantial lead is needed. 
I was thinking of jigging, but have never used a jig before let alone own one to no which one to buy.

Does anyone have a better idea or know of a suitable jig i should get.

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Is the hole in a creek or estuary? I have a similar hole in a creek near my place. I could see them on the sounder but they wouldnt move or hit anything.

Tried everything until an old timer told me they were sleepy mullet.

I have a Poltergeist lure that will dive to 8 meters. You can barrow it if you like and give it a go. It gets down prety quick.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Greg, esturary a bit south of paddy's channel. Theres plenty of flatties and stuff around there but i have my hopes up that its jew fish in the deep water :twisted: .
Probably turn out to be bloody mullet.

Poltergeist eh, i'll have to look for them

Cheers Dave


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

What about a lipless crank bait? Let it drop into the hole, and slowly retrieve it back up.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave why not use a paternoster rig with an SP/bait on the dropper [dropshot?] then you can use any size weight you need to get down


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sinker and bait... or heavily weighted soft plastic - or dynamite :shock:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Guys the problem was that the tails get bitten off at the 5 metre mark on the way down every time.
I have tryed pogys, shads, wrigglers, grubs, minnows in sizes from 50mm to 150mm and they keep taking the tails off just behind the hooks. So i was thinking of something with a rear treble etc but i would probably just hook whatevers at five metres. :roll:



> Be prepared to enter a new phase of life-changing bitterness when you lose it at the side of the yak, however.


You know i'm only second in experiance at this to you Ken, but i think i have almost mastered the yak side drop :lol:

I was thinking perhaps if i jig a metal slice :? could be worth a go anyway.



> What about a lipless crank bait? Let it drop into the hole, and slowly retrieve it back up.


could be a go'er I'll look into that one.

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> sinker and bait... or heavily weighted soft plastic - or dynamite


Dyanmite sounds good or perhaps some raw lime same effect, at least it will take care of whatever at the five meter mark :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

A decent bit of lead and a good size live fish bait.


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

LCB's, small jigs and best of all live baits are the way to go, ive got a few holes around the hawkesbury that are like your one (10m down to 15m and only about 3-4m wide). Ill drop down live squid, slimies and yellowtail into there and it wont last 5 mins before the rods doubled over, then only 15 secs before i get busted off, cant stop them, my moneys on big resident kings.

But i would try livie on a paternoster, if a jews down there its going to hit it.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I think you are all over complicating the problem with fishing solutions and this is preventing us from seeing the blinding obvious solution :?  :roll:

Just take a bucket of pebbles out with you and every time you pass the hole drop them in. It shouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t take too long to fill it up and this will make it much easier to get at the fish.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Just take a bucket of pebbles out with you and every time you pass the hole drop them in. It shouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t take too long to fill it up and this will make it much easier to get at the fish.


Already one step ahead of you Greg

I have been slowly filling it up with ballast rocks for years









Hi yo I have a couple of jackall look a likes and some spinner baits so i will give them a go.

Don't know about the kings up here fletcher around the rip yeah but i hope i can prove myself wrong, but theres plenty of poddies around, but that means i'll have to get my act together the night before an put the trap in :roll: I'm not that organised but it is worth a go.

Cheers Dave


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Do you get kings up as far up as Paddys Channel?

I'd get few poddy mullet and enough lead to get them down to the bottom.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Got a line on the annoying fish (thanks Peril) eastern striped trumpeter. I have been reliably informed they make good jewie bait. So i will attempt to catch some and send them to the bottom :twisted:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i would also try a heavy metal jig or slice, if it gets hit on the way down better chance of a hook up plus no lost sp tails and jigging works well for all sorts of fish including jews.

plus i prefer using lures over bait any day......

cheers


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks astro, Tried the hole the other day but the water was way to murky adn too much fresh. But i have been doing a bit more jew fishing study and found that butterflying fresh fish and hooking it up with a front an rear hook is the way to go. The butterfly needs to then be doubled over so the bait won't spin you just want it to flap.

Interestingly on some of the dvd's i was watching they were catching jews on large squidgy shads in the gold and black colour and the silver fox colour, riggeg up on resin heads and a snapper lead about 2m back up the line in strong current.

Cheers Dave


----------

